# LIVE Cigar on Sale Now



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Well it is finally the 4th of July and the launch of the LIVE Cigar by George Rico blended for CigarLive.com

Feel free to check out the website and order your box today. All members that puchase cigars will be listed as a donator for 2008 to the CigarLive.com website.

I do believe there will only be one run of these so after all boxes are sold we will focus on next years cigars LIVE 2009. It has been a long process and I hope that each and every member enjoys them!

They will go on sale at Midnight Eastern Time and will sell for the discounted 10% rate for the first week as George Rico has agreed to. After July 11th the regular price will be $180 per box.

If we sell one box or 50 at least we did something different, a cigar for a community. If we sell no boxes then I will be smoking them for a few years. haha! In any case it has been fun and I really can not believe it has happened. This community will continue to do different things, some will work out and others will not but not matter what we will not be afraid to try new things. My goal is for this board to be evolving and never boring. It was built on the ideas of the members and that is why it has kept moving forward.

This July 4th weekend spend time with your family and be gratefull for what you have. I am gratefull for my beautiful wife and great son. I am also gratefull that this year I have 2700 friends around the world, some of which I will meet some day.

To Purchase please visit the *LIVECigar.com Website*


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't wait for them!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet. Congrats Stogie and George!! Happy 4th all!*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Is shipping free?*


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

bought the greens...:biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> bought the greens...:biggrin:


Thank You Joe! I can not thank you enough.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Thank You Joe! I can not thank you enough.


Np bro gotta support the famillia.....and hopefully I get box #1!!!..


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

dang! looking good!

EDIT: if anyone picks up a box and wants to sell me five... shoot me a pm =)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine was order number 9. I got the *LIVE* decided to be crazy and try something totally different!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Harvey and I decided to split a box of LIVE!Can't wait*


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I know these will be some great cigars. 

I'm not able to buy a box right now.... So if anyone that buys a box decides to sell any even if it's just one cigar I would really love the opportunity to buy one and try it. Thanks!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

What an awesome idea. CL kicks butt.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

bought the reds....if anybody buys the blue and wants to trade a fiver of blue for red let me know.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Mine was order number 9. I got the *LIVE* decided to be crazy and try something totally different!


 Thanks Frank they are different. See you Sunday at Robustos.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Harvey and I decided to split a box of LIVE!Can't wait*


That is awesome, the greens are great. Thanks for this you guys.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

ytford said:


> bought the reds....if anybody buys the blue and wants to trade a fiver of blue for red let me know.


Awesome, I hope everyone gets a chance to try all three blends. Thank you for your support and thank you for serving our country on this 4th of July. Be safe.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Awesome, I hope everyone gets a chance to try all three blends. Thank you for your support and thank you for serving our country on this 4th of July. Be safe.


Thanks. these look great. Im looking forward to them.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

ytford said:


> Thanks. these look great. Im looking forward to them.


 Wow the first LIVE cigars in Japan. That is pretty cool in itself.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Wow the first LIVE cigars in Japan. That is pretty cool in itself.


They might be the only ones in Japan as far as I am aware I m the only member that lives here.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Wish I had the cash to grab all three, but alas I do not. Hope a bunch of CL memebers grab them all up so I can trade for some...

Great Job on the gars & a great site Daniel


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm order # 11. I wish we could do split boxes. It was a tuff choice. went with a box of REDS:whoohoo::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

smokem said:


> Wish I had the cash to grab all three, but alas I do not. Hope a bunch of CL memebers grab them all up so I can trade for some...
> 
> Great Job on the gars & a great site Daniel


 Thanks I hope everyone enjoys them. Hopefully we will be able to do it once a year.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> I'm order # 11. I wish we could do split boxes. It was a tuff choice. went with a box of REDS:whoohoo::dribble::dribble:


Thank you Jim, I really do not know how to express my thanks to all of you. This is awesome.

We just woke my son up for his 2nd birthday and he loved the Blues Clues stuff we got him. He loves books so he was loving the panda books my wife picked out.

Today I hope to smoke for the first time with my father.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man!!! I want some but don't have the room for all of them.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Man!!! I want some but don't have the room for all of them.


Haha tough choice but I think people will be trading them around.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Thank you Jim, I really do not know how to express my thanks to all of you. This is awesome.
> 
> We just woke my son up for his 2nd birthday and he loved the Blues Clues stuff we got him. He loves books so he was loving the panda books my wife picked out.
> 
> Today I hope to smoke for the first time with my father.


Enjoy your smoke with your father. thanks again for all your work on the LIVE cigars


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

so which blend is the most full bodied? ah hell i may just have to get a box of each


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Just ordered the rocking reds!!!!now i will need a split buddy!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Stogie and George! It been a fun ride watching this thing evolve. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Harvey and I decided to split a box of LIVE!Can't wait*


Thanks I just got the order and I can not say thanks enough. this is some serious support.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey canadian members. any one interested in doing a LIVE split pm me. liked to get a couple sizes


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> hey canadian members. any one interested in doing a LIVE split pm me. liked to get a couple sizes


 That is great, right now there is only one size called La Revolucion and it is 6x60 tappered on both ends. Three blends


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:angry: heading to Germany! dont have a physical address to have them sent to now. why couldnt the Army have waited a month earlier or later to send me :mumbles::mumbles::mumbles:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

if anyone would...i'd like to do a box split or just buy a fiver or so from you. i'd pay now but you'd have to hold them for about a month or so and ship them Germany once i get a physical address. i'm not picky, i want to try all the blends. any takers? :support:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Man!!! I want some but don't have the room for all of them.


Don't worry, Erik. I plan to buy all three and I'll take care of you.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in for a box of Blues order #15:whoohoo:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats! A sampler to try the 3 blends would be nice.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I'm for a box of Blues order #15:whoohoo:


Thanks for the purchase Mike! I hope you like the taste of the new Argentina Puro. Have a great weekend and congrats on your appointment on G.A.R Live


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

They all look fantastic Daniel, I'm definitely itching to try them, alas I learned last night that my position at work is being eliminated =( I need to find something, and it took 10 months last time. I will def try to buy some off one of you other lovely CL people in the future though


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Hardest part is choosing which ones I want, the greens sound great but the blue is tempting. tough to decide.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

So when does the LIVE label get attached to the accounts? I was order 18 and bought a box of all three?
:wazzapp:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> So when does the LIVE label get attached to the accounts? I was order 18 and bought a box of all three?
> :wazzapp:


Daniel is manually adding that to each user. His son's birthday is today, so he may not be around as much today. I'm sure he'll have it done soon.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> So when does the LIVE label get attached to the accounts? I was order 18 and bought a box of all three?
> :wazzapp:


Wow 3 boxes, I stepped out and got back and saw the order. Make room in your humi. Thank you for the support.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I split a box with a few other members here, and can't wait to try it. Please believe I'll be smoking one right off the truck.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking forward to these been a long time in the making ,hope they live up to the hype,can't wait!!!!A sampler box would of been great think that will be a option for 09???Just a thought?/Mike


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Thanks for the purchase Mike! I hope you like the taste of the new Argentina Puro. Have a great weekend and congrats on your appointment on G.A.R Live


Thanks Daniel I'll do my best to make you and George proud.

BTW I'm also in a three box split. Actually its a six box split with three boxes of Nubs too. Can't wait to try them all!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I ordered me a box of blues and am in on a split for the reds:biggrin: I really cant wait to smoke one of these


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you know what I was wondering is are they comming with or without cello?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

jitzy said:


> you know what I was wondering is are they comming with or without cello?


 No cello , no way. Cello is fine but we originally were going to have a pigtail and it would have caused a problem. The pigtail served no purpose and held a bunch of gumbera so we did away with it. George was even thinking of a box press but decided against it. I think next year we will go for a simple shape and I will try to do some sort of sampler maybe.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great looking sticks


----------

